# Pentacon 6 Users?



## ShutteredEye (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone here have a Pentacon 6?  

I picked one of these up on Ebay about three years ago, and it's sat in the closet ever since.  Well, I got it down and started messing with it today.  Cosmetically it is in perfect condition.  When I bought it, the PO said there may be an issue with a sticky shutter.  But I am completely unfamiliar with this camera.

My question is this, under normal operation, when the shutter is released, should the mirror stay locked in the up position until the film is advanced?  The aperture vanes stay in place also.  Is this normal?

That's what mine does, but it does it repeatedly, regardless of the shutter speed selected.  As soon as the film advance lever is cycled, the mirror drops and the aperture vanes retract.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## alexkerhead (Aug 18, 2008)

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/pentacon/pentacon_sixtl/pentacon_sixtl-splash.htm


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the link, I had actually already read through the owners manual, but there is no mention of whether the mirror remains in the locked up position after shutter release.

Anyone that's actually used the camera?


----------



## alexkerhead (Aug 19, 2008)

Most of the 50s SLRs don't auto-return. My Exa 1A, Kowaflex, and several others need to be reset. 

To check for a sticky shutter, open the back, and look through it while you cycle the speeds. If it isn't a perfect circle(though the lens), then it might need to be serviced. The good news it though, any competent camera tech can get he back to 100%.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 19, 2008)

In the above linked manual there is a paragraph about *Focusing.* on page 10. It does mention the mirror coming down for viewing.


----------



## ShutteredEye (Aug 19, 2008)

Mitica100 said:


> In the above linked manual there is a paragraph about *Focusing.* on page 10. It does mention the mirror coming down for viewing.




So it does.  My original owners manual that came with the camera does not.  Thanks for pointing it out.

Looks like all that's left is to run a roll of film through it.  :mrgreen:

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## alexkerhead (Aug 19, 2008)

I look forward to seeing the results!


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 19, 2008)

^^^Same here.


----------



## Don Schaeffer (Aug 19, 2008)

Does it take pictures at all? Does the shutter close? I had an ol camera that jemmed like that. It was terminal.


----------

